# OK ...time to root. guidance needed



## biggstuff580

Ready to root my nexus s. Have rooted nexus one so I'm not a complete noob. There just seem to be a millon diff sites with a million diff ways to root. Can someone point me in the BEST direction? Please & thanks


----------



## Tantr

- install drivers & ADB & Fastboot
- boot into fastboot
- type fastbot oem unlock
- download the su.zip for edify & push it to sdcard
- download cwm
- flash cwm in fastboot mode with fastboot flash recovery NAME.img
- rebot recovery
- flash su.zip through cwm

enjoy!


----------

